

Criticize Kevin Poulsen in a comment on Wired.com? That's a banning. - SpookyAction

Kevin Poulsen posted an article that was plugging his new book, which I thought was pretty tacky. So I posted a comment critical of the article also mentioning that I thought he lacked journalistic integrity for his lack of objectivism concerning the whole Adrian Lamo/Bradley Manning debacle. Within an hour my comment was deleted and I was banned from posting comments on Wired.com. Has anyone else experienced anything similar? Is deleting comments you don't agree with a form of censorship or a websites right?
======
ItyBit
It's the site owner's property. They absolutely have the right to control the
content. You haven't been censored, as witnessed by your posting of the same
complainants here and, most likely, elsewhere. Personally I don't think it's
the least big tacky to promote your own book, with the support of your
employer, on the site you edit. Perhaps when you become a published author
you'll view things differently.

------
lotusleaf1987
Happened to me on Techcrunch for a comment about MG Siegler and his
unnecessary and irrelevant attack on some random single-parent mom and AT&T
employee on twitter.

